# Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?**UPDATE-ARRIVED!**



## KDOG3 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking to carry something a little more "acceptable" at work and elsewhere. I have a Pika right now but that 3.5" blade attracts makes my wife, some people at work nervous, not to mention police officers may not be "cool" with it should they come across it somehow. 

The BenchmiteII with its 1.92" blade and compact size looks like it may fit the bill. Lighthound carries it in silver and black. Anyone have one? Waddya think?

***UPDATE BELOW***


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I have the Ti Benchmite, and I like it a lot. 
Very unobtrusive and the locked in closed position is a plus for me.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

As [email protected] mentioned regarding it being "very unobstrusive"! Very nice little slicker of a knife I must say!


----------



## kubolaw (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I have the original Benchmite and I love it. Locks closed for safety, small enough to be very unobtrusive, and yet feels surprisingly solid when opened.

The Benchmite II price is really amazing - anyone know what has changed between the versions?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I have both the Benchmite Ti and the Bechmite Auto. Both are awesome, but I prefer the lighter weight of the Ti. I didn't know there was a BM-II. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## mccavazos (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I have a benchmite II and I like it alot. I feels solid, but not as solid as my 557. I can defiantly see the reason that it is so much cheaper than the other benchmites, but it is still a fantastic knife, and a superb deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*



kubolaw said:


> I have the original Benchmite and I love it. Locks closed for safety, small enough to be very unobtrusive, and yet feels surprisingly solid when opened.
> 
> The Benchmite II price is really amazing - anyone know what has changed between the versions?



The bladesteel is different ( AUS-8 instead of 154CM) and it doesn't have the cutout scale. I think it is produced elsewhere as well.


----------



## JOEGREEN (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I just picked one up from A.G. Russell a couple of weeks ago. I barely notice it in my pocket, and it came razor sharp out of the box. It's my new favorite toy.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I have the Benchmite Auto & also a rainbow anodized 310AS & both are great. Don't quite like the look of the new BMIIs though.


----------



## amlim (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

i think i read somewhere that these are made in taiwan.


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I can handle it being made in Taiwan, since a "freindly-to-the-US" country. Its China I don't like buying stuff from. I can't wait till payday so I can pick one up....


----------



## heathah (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I have one of these as well. Very nice keychain-size knife. Like someone mentioned above, it locks closed for safety. I got mine last week and have been playing with it ever since.


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

Well its on the way, along with that Smith 2-step sharpener.


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

Errr about that smith sharpener..if its a V shape pull through..don't bother..
Do youself a favor by getting a spyderco sharpmaker or a stone to freehand. Yes the sharpmaker is $40, but it's nearly fool proof and won't tear you edge apart like the smith carbide ones. (they "peel" metal off the edge leaving irregularities and jaggedness)


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I've got (2) BM-II's coming my way. One for me and the other for my son.


----------



## simbad (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

I´ve ordered one black version yesterday from Lighthound


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

Got it today about 10 minutes ago. I love it. It the perfect size. I really like the lock on it - good idea. The Smith 2-step sharpener works fantastic. It has two sides - one for very dull blades that need their edge "re-set", and the other side is very blades that are in good shape and just need their edge "re-razored" . I ran my Benchmade Pika through it about 10 times and its' edge now feels like it just came out of the box! Beautiful. Highly recommend both products.

I just wish their was a pocket clip for it... any aftermarket clips?


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

Drill and tap it for a clip from www.knifekits.com 
The smiths will work until the edge gets too thick for it


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*



this_is_nascar said:


> I've got (2) BM-II's coming my way. One for me and the other for my son.



My (2) units arrived from Knife Outlet today. They ship very quickly indeed. These knives seem OK for the price. I prefer the Benchmite 310 or 3100 over this, but it will do. It feels heavier than it has to be, but we'll give it a whirl.


----------



## amlim (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*



this_is_nascar said:


> My (2) units arrived from Knife Outlet today. They ship very quickly indeed. These knives seem OK for the price. I prefer the Benchmite 310 or 3100 over this, but it will do. It feels heavier than it has to be, but we'll give it a whirl.


 
iirc, the price of the original benchmite is higher than benchmite II.


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Opinion of Benchmade BenchmiteII?*

Yup, they were blue anondized Ti and 154CM and made in USA.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, they were quite a bit more expensive, however the quality was much better.


----------



## Gene (Apr 24, 2006)

Another alternative if you're looking for a small, handy knife is this:





It's the new Spyderco Spin and it's one of the best small knives I've found in years. VG10 stainless, framelock, and all edges smoothed for comfortable handling. Opens and closes like silk. Super light and thin and very quality. Came razor sharp. I'm really impressed with this little guy.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 24, 2006)

Does the auto Benchmite (3110??) have Ti handles??


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 24, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> Does the auto Benchmite (3110??) have Ti handles??



No.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 24, 2006)

I didn't think it did.. I wonder if they could be swapped easily??


----------



## simbad (Apr 25, 2006)

I received my black Benchmite II today from Lighthound and this is my pocket set up now with Prybaby and a stainless steel custom made pocket clip:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 25, 2006)

I like that Prybaby. Where did you get it?


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 25, 2006)

You can get the Atwood Prybaby from G&R Tactical and phlaunt.com/atwoodknives..


----------



## simbad (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is the link, these Prybabies are incredibly well made, the steel is CPMS30V

http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/


----------



## Synergy (Apr 25, 2006)

Simbad...

Nice set-up! Thanks for the pix and the link. Ever though about adding a little keychain light like an Arc to the mix?


----------



## Rudi (Apr 25, 2006)

Damasteel Benchmite


----------



## simbad (Apr 25, 2006)

Beautiful knife Rudi!!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Rudi! :huh:


----------



## flashlight (Apr 26, 2006)

Rudi said:


> Damasteel Benchmite


 

Hey Rudi, where did you get that from & how much did it cost?  I want one! 

Need to get one of these too to go with it. 

*Edited*


----------



## Rudi (Apr 26, 2006)

This is one out of 100 and they are all sold out. I got it a couple of years ago from A.G. Russell Knives. It sold in the $400 range at the time. There's also a model with damasteel blade and titanium handle (gold-anodized) still available for $199. Notice the finer cut-out work compared to the one pictured in Simbad's Post #27. Curiously, the Benchmade butterfly is on opposite sides of the blade in these two knives.
http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/benchmade_knife_company/benchmite_damasteel_blade_and_handle.html


----------



## Rudi (Apr 26, 2006)

flashlight said:


> . . . Need to get one of these too to go with it.


 
Flashlight, your picture link doesn't work for me. Really curious about what needs to go with this knife.


----------



## Solstice (Apr 26, 2006)

Its working here. Its a picture of a Peter Atwood Prybaby in damascus steel.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 26, 2006)

Rudi said:


> Flashlight, your picture link doesn't work for me. Really curious about what needs to go with this knife.


 
Try http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/12635336.php  Unfortunately, like the full damasteel BM, they're out of stock but maybe you can persuade Peter Atwood to make some more.


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 26, 2006)

simbad said:


> Here is the link, these Prybabies are incredibly well made, the steel is CPMS30V
> 
> http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/




Oh man, those are AWESOME! Dangit there goes somemore $$$$.... I just *GOTTA* get me one of those. I really like that "BugOut Blade" as well, beautiful!


----------



## Rudi (Apr 18, 2015)

Damasteel Benchmite
illustrated in post 32 above, 
owned by me for ten years, 
purchased new, 
never used, 
is offered for sale for $485.
Insured Domestic shipping is included.
First firm "I'll take it" posted here has priority.
Inquiries welcome.


----------

